# Just dropped dead?



## Schloaty (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, hope someone can help me figure out what caused one of my Budwings to just drop dead.

I had it (male) with another male and two femals (separated), and the other three are all fine so far.

I can't for the life of me figure out what got to it. It had water, and there was still food in the cage, so it didn't starve.

There was no old skin, so it wasn't a bad molt.

Any ideas?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2007)

The other male killed him. Males are territorial so if you keep any species together besides the ghost and those others they will fight. Or if people do mix them it will be like 1 male to 2 females or more and there is just 1 male.


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Robo,

No, I don't think so. Unless the other male somehow escaped from his section, pulled off the assisination, and then un-escaped...

Or Males are psionic? Who knows.

Suffice to say, they were separated, so I don't see how that could have happened.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2007)

If they are Adult then it might be age.


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 27, 2007)

They're only about one inch long - so I think that puts them somewhere around l4 or l5?

Not sure, as I got them as nyphs. Don't know exactly hold old they are.

I see now that I did not include enough info in my initial post.  

Live and learn!


----------

